# Largest Jumping spider?



## 4tec84 (Jun 7, 2009)

What are the largest species of jumping spider?  I know Phidippus species are U.S. largest but are there any ohter that can get as large or larger?  

I had a Phidippus regius once and she was the largest ive ever seen, just alittle over 1".


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 7, 2009)

i think P. octopunctatus is the largest in the USA. don't know about the world


----------



## 4tec84 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice!

I had to look that one up.


----------



## OxDionysus (Jun 8, 2009)

where did you get a Phidippus , and do you have any pics?


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 8, 2009)

i think the P. octo's come from southern califoria/northern mexico.  only one of those is going to be at all doable to get spiders from =P


----------



## EXOPET (Jun 8, 2009)

I beleive there is a species from Borneo that reaches 5cm legspan, so would have about a 3cm body length.

known as a heavy jumper, sorry, not got any scientific name.


----------



## Motzo (Jun 8, 2009)

I looked online for the scientific name. _Hyllus diardi_


----------



## Draiman (Jun 8, 2009)

EXOPET said:


> I beleive there is a species from Borneo that reaches 5cm legspan, so would have about a 3cm body length.
> 
> known as a heavy jumper, sorry, not got any scientific name.


_Hyllus diardi_ does not reach 5cm. Nowhere near 5cm, in fact.


----------



## Motzo (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh :|
Sorry, I just did a search for 'heavy jumper'. _Hyllus diardi_ was what I came up with.

He could be thinking of a different species, unscientific names are unsure like that.


----------



## seanbond (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone got pix of any large jumpers other than audax?


----------



## Draiman (Jun 8, 2009)

Motzo said:


> Oh :|
> Sorry, I just did a search for 'heavy jumper'. _Hyllus diardi_ was what I came up with.
> 
> He could be thinking of a different species, unscientific names are unsure like that.


"Heavy jumper" is indeed a common name for _Hyllus diardi_, so he (EXOPET) is misinformed, not you. I was correcting him and not you anyway.


----------



## EXOPET (Jun 10, 2009)

was a long time ago i read this, must have got my wires crossed, although it is a species from Borneo as it was someone from the BTS who went looking for earth tigers in Kalimantan who spotted it and took measurements, there was mention made of the 'heavy jumper'.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 10, 2009)

EXOPET said:


> was a long time ago i read this, must have got my wires crossed, although it is a species from Borneo as it was someone from the BTS who went looking for earth tigers in Kalimantan who spotted it and took measurements, there was mention made of the 'heavy jumper'.


A Salticid of such proportions would surely have been scientifically documented, but why have we not heard anything?


----------



## EXOPET (Jun 10, 2009)

measurements were in regards of a sparassidae huntsman:8o


----------



## Blaster (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd say _Hyllus giganteus_. No further information though. I had two _H. diardi_ females, with their body length reaching up easily to 21 or even 22mm.
Regards, Matt


----------



## EXOPET (Aug 27, 2009)

Blaster said:


> I'd say _Hyllus giganteus_. No further information though. I had two _H. diardi_ females, with their body length reaching up easily to 21 or even 22mm.
> Regards, Matt



Hi,

my hyllus giganteus male has a 47mm legspan and an 18mm body length


----------

